# Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung



## Epsonmaster (5. Februar 2009)

*Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Hallo zusammen...

Ich spiele schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken, mir eine Wasserkühlung zu kaufen, weil mein PC ziemlich laut ist...
Wollte mich jetz mal erkundigen was für mich passend wäre und welche Teile was taugen. 
Will mir auf jeden Fall selbst eine zusammenstellen und keine komplett Lösung.
Bin allerdings ein ziemlicher Neuling in diesem Gebiet... ^^
Drum brauch ich eure hilfe... Wär super wen ihr mir was zusammenstellen könntet.

Mein System:
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
GeForce 260 von EVGA
Asus Maximus II Formula
Thermaltake Armor+

Kühlen würd ich gerne GPU und CPU, freu mich aber auch über andere Ratschläge!

Ausgeben wollte ich ungefähr 400 Euro, weil ich schon was gutes und aufrüstbares will.

Hatte mir auch schon gedanken über eine passive Kühlung gemacht. Auch in dieser Hinsicht freu ich mich über Vorschläge...

Danke schonmal im Voraus,

Grüße Christian


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Kannst du im Armor einen Triple Radi verbauen? Oder einen Single und einen Dual? Oder hast du was gegen extern?


----------



## Epsonmaster (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

mein Gehäuse ist ziemlich groß...
is ne Sonderausführung von dem normalen thermaltake armor, welches schon big ist... also denke ich mal schon

ich hatte ja auch schon an ne passive kühlung gedacht mit nem kühlturm...
weiß aber nich ob des nich zu große Nachteile hat...


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Poste bitte mal Bilder vom inneren Aufbau... also Totale von der Seite etc...


----------



## nemetona (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Hallo,
als Neuling beim Thema Wasserkühlung, solltest du dir als ersten den Wasserkühlungsguide ansehen, um im Beispielkonfigurationsthread wär Punkt 2.2 eine grobe Orientierung für dich.
Beides ist in meiner Signatur verlinkt.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Mexxim (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Bei dem Armor+ Passt ein 360er in den Deckel und einer In den Boden (der ist gelöchert^^), ist beides nur mit sehr geringem Bastelaufwand möglich...

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Jazzman (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Hab hier mal was als erster was zusammengestellt, ist ein wenig über deinem Limit aber ok, wenn das Board auch gekühlt weden soll kommen ca 100 Euro noch dazu, hab leider 1 mal das Anschlusset zu viel im Warenkorb^^


----------



## Mushroom (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Hey!

Hab hier mal meine Zusammenstellung, hab vor die Demnächst so zu bestellen!
Denke könnte für dich auch Interessant sein sofern du nicht schäust den Radi extern zuverbauen..
Musst halt noch den GPU-Kühler Anpassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätt dazu auch noch ne Frage: Es ist doch möglich am Mo Ra 2 die Lüfter mit Kabelbindern o.Ä. zu befestigen? Das Lüftergitter würde mein Budget von 350€ wieder sprengen


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*


Als Pumpe würde ich eine Aquastream XT Standard nehmen (hat mehr Funktionen)
Schlauch 4-6m Masterkleer 16/10
Radi Mora 2 pro 
GPU Kühler von Watercool (deutsche Wertarbeit)
und kein Fertiggemisch, sondern G48 plus destilliertes Wasser


----------



## nemetona (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Hallo,
verkleiner bitte das Bild, max 900 Pixel breit!
zu deiner Zusammenstellung:
-3 Lüfter für nen Mora! Wieso?
-Keine Yate Loon nehmen, aktuelle Sertie Klakkert etwas
-du benötigst mehr wie einen Liter Kühlflüssigkeit mit nen Mora
-nimm stattdessen das Inno Konzentrat
-für ne HPPS Plus würd ich heutzutage keine 60€ mehr ausgeben, für das Geld bekommst du fast ne Laing oder eine Aquastream Standard.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Mushroom (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Danke für die Rückmeldung 
Die 3 Lüfter sind aus Kostengründen  Denk ich sollten erstmal reichen...
Das Fertiggemisch werd ich dann weglassen und G48 nehmen!

Lohnt der Aufpreis zur 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version 49050

Wenn ja, welche anschlüsse würd ich benötigen?


----------



## nemetona (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

3 Lüfter werden bei einer Dual GPU Karte bissl knapp.
Der Aufpreis für die AS würde sich lohnen, du benötigst dafür je einen Eheim 1046 Einlass und Auslassadapter.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Mushroom (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Also 2 von denen in die Pumpe:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046/48 Einlassadapter G1/4" Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" 52003
Und darein dann die heir:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) 63024

Hab ich das richtig verstanden?

mfg

Mush


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Nein, du brauch auch noch den 1046 Auslassadapter.


----------



## nemetona (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Du brauchst einen davon und einen davon.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Epsonmaster (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Also....
Tut mir leid, dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde, war heute den ganzen Tag weg...
Erstmal danke für die zahlreichen Antworten 

Hab in den Anhang paar Bilder von meinem Combi gepackt

Was haltet ihr von ner Laing Pumpe DDC ?
Von denen hab ich nur gutes gelesen... 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro 49019

Was mir noch wichtig wäre, ist dass das ganze leise ist.
Darum hatte ich ja auch schonmal an ne passive Kühlung gedacht.
Wär super wenn da jemand nen Vorschlag für mich hätte...

Wie wär des eigentlich, wenn ich mein MB auch mit Wasser kühlen will?
Bräuchte ich da irgend nen Aufsatz? Wenn ja, welchen?

Ach ja und bei dem GPU Aufsatz bin ich auch unschlüssig was da was für mich wäre...


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*



> Was haltet ihr von ner Laing Pumpe DDC ?
> Von denen hab ich nur gutes gelesen...
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro 49019


Sehr gute Pumpe, aber ich ziehe die tollen Zusatzfeatures der AS XT der Laing (die "nur" pumpt" )vor.




> Wie wär des eigentlich, wenn ich mein MB auch mit Wasser kühlen will?


Schau mal hier:

http://www.watercool.de/cms/MB_COOLER/HEATKILLER_SW_NSB_Liste.pdf


----------



## Mushroom (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

So, hab mal nach euren Vorschlägen umgebaut...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd gern die YL-Lüfter nehmen, da die am günstigsten sind... und 370€ ist wirklich das absolute Limit, wollte ursprünglich nur 150 ausgeben 

So müsste das ganze jetzt ja passen denk ich?


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*



Madz schrieb:


> Schlauch 4-6m Masterkleer 16/10
> GPU Kühler von Watercool (deutsche Wertarbeit)


Die Punkte hast du immer noch nicht beachtet. Für den drehbaren Anschlüsse fehlen dir Federbandschellen.


----------



## Epsonmaster (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Der Link funktioniert leider nicht 

was hat den die AS XT für Bonus Features?


----------



## Mushroom (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Die 2 Punkte werde ich wohl auch nicht beachten 
Ich hab kein bock 30€ für Schlauch auszugeben und hab mal Gegoogelt, der Watercool soll nur minimal besser sein als der XSPC
Und wegen den Drehbaren Anschlüssen... Brauch ich da unbedingt Schlauchschellen?
Weil auf den Perfect Seal sitzt der ja Bombenfest, hab heut mal Probiert bei nem Kumpel den Schlauch runter zu ziehen... also leicht abgegangen ist der nicht gerade... besser gesagt ohne Zange kaum möglich


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Guck dir doch die Liste auf der Herstellerseite an: Aqua Computer Homepage - Home



> hab mal Gegoogelt, der Watercool soll nur minimal besser sein als der XSPC


Ich rede jetzt nicht von der Kühleistung, sondern von der Modularität und der Verarbeitungsqualität.


----------



## Mushroom (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Argh... überredet! Das schöne Geld... Du machst mich noch arm *schnief*!


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Zudem hast du (bei hoffentlich nie notwendiger) Produkthaftung, einen deutschen Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Epsonmaster (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

was hat denn die AS XT für Bonus Features?


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Guck dir doch bitte die Featureliste beim Hersteller an!


----------



## Mushroom (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

So denk mal das wird jetzt endgültig am 22. bestellt...!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu Dest. Wasser + G48 ausm Baumarkt...!

Dann bräucht ich nurnoch Adapter, dass ich die Lüfter alle am MB anschliessen kann...

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Adapter 4Pin (12V) auf 4x 3Pin Molex (12V) Adapter 4Pin (12V) auf 4x 3Pin Molex (12V) 81013

Der wird dann einfach an nem 4Pin 12V Anschluss vom Netzteil gesteckt soweit ich dass sehe?

Edit: Adapter für Lüfter hinzugefügt


----------



## astartica (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

mach dir selbst den gefallen und kauf dir keine loons... hab in letzter zeit mehrmals gelesen das die loons seit neuem sehr regelmäßig nebengeräusche erzeugen.
nimm lieber slipstreams die kosten soweit ich weis nicht wirklich mehr sind aber momentan deutlich besser als loons.

mfg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Hab gelesen das sich die AS XT Pumpen nur von der Software unterscheiden stimmt das?


----------



## nemetona (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Stimmt, Hardwareseitig sind alle Versionen der XT gleich, nur die Software entscheidet welche Funktionen zur Verfügung stehen.

Dies macht sie auch via Lizenzkey "Upgradefähig" zur Ultra.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Mushroom (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

@astartica
Alle andern Lüfter wären schon ne Ecke teurer bei 9 stück...


----------



## Epsonmaster (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

gibts noch weitere Meinungen zur Pumpe (AS XT oder Laing DDC)?

gibts noch weitere empfehlungen zum CPU- und/oder GPU-Aufsatz?


----------



## Mushroom (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Hey!
Bei der Lain DDC biste an die 10/8 Schläuche gebunden!
Würd dir die AS XT empfehlen!
Dazu brauchst dann halt noch folgendes:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" 52001
+
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046/48 Einlassadapter G1/4" Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" 52003

Hab grad nochmal wegen Lüftern geschaut und die hier gefunden:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 120mm XenCore Carboon 120mm ONE-Phase S.P.S (1.Stk.) XenCore Carboon 120mm ONE-Phase S.P.S (1.Stk.) ( 120x120x25mm ) EOL 78103
was meint ihr?


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Von den Xencore hat die Mehrheit ein Lagerschleifen.


----------



## nemetona (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*



Mushroom schrieb:


> Hey!
> Bei der Lain DDC biste an die 10/8 Schläuche gebunden!
> Würd dir die AS XT empfehlen!



Falsch, zu einer DDC sollte man sowiso die Anschaffung eines Austauschdeckels mit einplanen, mit dessen G1/4" Gewinden kann man die Anschlüss- und Schlauchgröße frei wählen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Mushroom (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

@nemetona
Wenn man lust hat nochmal 20€ für nen Pumpendeckel hinzulegen OK, aber meins ist das nicht!
@Madz
ist das nur ein leichtes schleifen oder Stört das arg?


----------



## Mexxim (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Also die 20€ für den Deckel zahlen sich mehr als aus: 
- sieht geiler aus (ok, geschmackssache^^)
- G 1/4" Gewinde, somit extrem flexibler
- ganz ansehnliche Steigerung der Leistung

reicht das?^^

Und von den Xencore hört man nicht viel gutes...
mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## nemetona (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

@Mexxim,  

@Mushroom,
da es hier um eine Wakü für 400€ geht, sollten 20€ für nen Deckel nich das "Zunglein an der Wage" spielen, man hat da schnell am falschen Ende gespart.

Was steht bis jetzt alles auf deiner Bestellliste?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Epsonmaster (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

also....

Pumpe: entweder Laing oda AS XT (wobei mir fast immer zur AS XT geraten wurde)

CPU Kühler: Brauch ich noch Rat

GPU Kühler: Brauch ich auch noch Rat

Ausgleichsbehälter: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES 250 Rev.2 45110

Und hald diese Ein- und Auslassadapter für die AS XT
Schlauch, Anschlüsse und Wasser ^^

ach ja und MB Kühler evtl, da find ich aba für mein MB nix  - hab as Asus Maximus II Formula


----------



## Mushroom (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

CPU-Kühler würd ich nen Heatkiller 3.0 nehmen!
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Intel Sockel 775
Welchen du da nimmst, ist schon fast geschmackssache, von der Kühlleistung nehmen die sich meines wissens nach nur 2-3°C!
ACHTUNG: Beim HK 3.0LC ist nen Falsches bild! Der hat nicht den Vollkupferdeckel!
So sieht der aus:
http://www.watercool.de/cms/forumpics/HK30_LC_1366_1.JPG


----------



## nemetona (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Schau dir mal die Zusammenstellung an, dies wär für CPU und GPU,
mir scheint es Sinnvoller die Chipsatzkühlung später nachzurüsten, wenn dafür mehr Geld zur Verfügung steht.

Möchtest du irgendwann mehr als einen Trippleradi betreiben, solltest du gleich an eine Laing und eine Lüftersteuerung denken, da 3 Lüfter an der Steuerung der AS das Max. sind.

Gruß, Nemetona





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epsonmaster (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

ok danke...

wie wär der hier? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme Acetal universal (775/1366/AM2/XEON) 10141

Vom Design her würde mir schon die Laing besser gefallen...
Und bei der AS XT brauch ich da die Ultra Version? Was hat die für Vorteile gegenüber der Standart?


----------



## nemetona (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Preislich ähnlich wie der Heatkiller, aber der Heatkiller hält deine CPU um 3-5°C Kühler.

Schau mal hier, unten die Tabelle mit den Funktionen der verschiedenen Versionen.
Wenn du eine Laing nimmst, willst du die Lüfter ungeregelt laufen lassen, Oder hast du ne andere Idee?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*



> ist das nur ein leichtes schleifen oder Stört das arg?


Weiss ich nicht, weil ich sie noch nicht selbst im Einsatz hatte.



> Also die 20€ für den Deckel zahlen sich mehr als aus:
> - sieht geiler aus (ok, geschmackssache^^)
> - G 1/4" Gewinde, somit extrem flexibler
> - ganz ansehnliche Steigerung der Leistung


Du hast vergessen:



deutliche Senkung des Lärmpegels


----------



## Epsonmaster (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Wenn ich mir jetzt zur Laing noch so nen Pumpendeckel dazukaufen würde,
wie würds dann ausschaun, Laing oda AS XT?


----------



## nemetona (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Du musst das so sehen, zur Laing gehört einfach ein anderer Deckel, der Originale ist nur dafür da das sie beim Transport ne Mütze drauf hat.
Willst du irgendwann mehr wie 3 Lüfter drüber regeln, verliert die AS ihren Vorteil.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Epsonmaster (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Hmm ok...

Ich versteh nich ganz was du damit meinst:
"Wenn du eine Laing nimmst, willst du die Lüfter ungeregelt laufen lassen, Oder hast du ne andere Idee?"

Soll des heißen,dass man bei der AS die Lüfter runter- und raufregeln kann und bei der Laing nicht?


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Ja, die AS Xt hat in der Ultra Version einen Wassertemperatursensor, einen Anschluss für einen Durchflussmesser und eine 6w Lüftersteuerung eingebaut, mit der man die Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur von 0-100% automatisch steuern kann; aber das wüsstest du, wenn du nichts so faul gewesen wärst und dir die Artikelbeschreibung auf www.aquacomputer.de durchgelesen hättest. 

Hatte ich schon zweimal gesagt...


----------



## nemetona (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Jetzt hast du es, hilfreich wär auch wenn du dir mal zu ner Aquastream die Produktbeschreibung bei Aquatuning durchliest.

Gruß, nemetona


----------



## Epsonmaster (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Ok danke... 
tut mir leid dass ich des nich gelsen hab^^

Hat man bei der Laing irgendwie anders die Möglichkeit die Lüfter zu regeln und die Wassertemperatur zu überwachen?

Noch eine Frage zum CPU-Aufsatz, was ist der Unterschied zwischen der LT und der normalen 3.0 ?
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis?


----------



## nemetona (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Die Laing kann keine Lüfter steuern, du könntest die Laing um einen Apoweradjust und Aquaero erweitern, dann hast du in der Laing alle Funktionen der AS, aber dafür mit 4 Lüfterkanälen.

Der Unterschied zwischen dem LT und dem Full CU ist nur der Deckel, Kunststoff oder Kupfer, eine reine Optikfrage, der Leistungsunterschied ist weniger wie 1°C.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Epsonmaster (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

was würde es kosten die Laing mit den von dir genannten Sachen zu erweitern? Ist das sinnvoll?


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Bei der Laing würde es mehr als das doppelte des Pumpenkaufpreises kosten, sie auf den gleichen Funktionsumfang wie eine Aquastream XT Ultra zu erweitern.


----------



## Epsonmaster (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

ok dann kommt das nicht in Frage...
Wie siehts mit der Lautstärke bei beiden Pumpen aus?


----------



## nemetona (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

@ Madz,
dies ist nicht der selbe Funtionsumfang wie bei einer AS, die Lüftersteuerung hat nun 4 Kanäle, 2 Durchflussmesser sind möglich und 6 Temp. Sensoren, der Aufpreis ist schon gerechtfertigt, man muss sich fragen, ob man es benötigt.

@ Epsonmaster:
-Aquacomputer Aquaero 4.0 LT ( ohne Display )  68,90€
-Aquacomputer Poweradjust USB LT Version  29,49€

Dies wär die Preiswerteste Kombi zur Laing hinzu.

Edit: -T-Balancer/bigNG  64,99€ (komplette Lüftersteuerung mit genügend Leistung zu Regelung einer Laing)
der T-Balancer wär Lüftersteuerung und Pumpenreglung in einen.

Die Laing ist von Haus aus ein wenig lauter, bekommt man etkoppelt aber auch auf "fast nicht wahrnehmbar".
  
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Wa ein Denkfehler... ich dachte "auf den selben Funktionsumfang wie eine AS Xt ewrweitern".

Die Funktionen des Aquaaeros sind mir schon bekannt. Tolles Gerät, nur schade, daß man pro Kanal nur max. 10 Watt bei ingesamt 30 Watt LÜfter anklemmen kann.

Würde aber (wegen der Optik und weil man daran auch ohne Software Einstellungen vornehmen/ablesen kann) die Version  mit Display nehmen.


----------



## nemetona (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Ein Aquaero mit Display kostet halt 30€ mehr. Es sei hirmit erwähnt, und de Poweradjust kann er beim Aquaero Huckepack montieren.

Die Begrenzung mit 10W pro Kanal und 30W ist erwähnenswert, aber für 99,8% aller Rechner ausreichend. 

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Mit einem Wasserkühler auf den Spawas kann das Aquaero nochmals deutlich mehr Spannung vertragen. Wieviel weiss ich nicht, aber es geht.


----------



## nemetona (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Hab da schon mal ein Bilchen gesehen, weis aber nicht mehr genau wo.
Hast du ne Bezugsquelle für so nen Aquaero Kühler?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Als "ausgleich zur XT Ultra" würde ich ein T-Balancer MiniNG bezeichnen.
Das ist auch preislich eher vergleichbar.


----------



## Madz (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Nein, habe ich leider nicht. Die Info hat mir der Mitarbeiter AC, der die RMA des Aquaero durchführt, auf der letzten Summit Lan gegeben.


----------



## nemetona (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Mal schauen, vieleicht gibt es ja im AC Forum was darüber.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Elzoco (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

also ich kann die Xen.core Carboons nur empfehlen, habe 4 Stück davon und keiner schleift


----------



## Epsonmaster (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Hab jetzt von jemand anderem gehört, dass die AS XT etwas lauter ist und mehr vibriert als die Laing...
Gäbs noch billigere Möglichkeiten, die Laing auf den Funktionstatus der AS XT zu bringen?
Wirklich wichtig sind mir dabei eh nur die Lüftersteuerung und der Temperatursensor.
Ich brauch auch nicht 6 Temperatursensoren 1 od 2 reichen mir.

Danke schonmal 
Christian


----------



## nemetona (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Die AS ist definitiv leiser als eine Laing.

Die Preiswerteste Möglichkeit den Funktionsumfang der Laing zu erweitern wär ein T-Balancer Big NG für ca. 65€.
Mit ihm kannst du auch die Laing steuern, bietet eine vollwertige Lüftersteuerung, Anschlussmöglichkeiten für Tempfühler und Durchflussmesser und auch über Software Auslese und Steuerbar.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Siehe weiter vorne:
Ein MiniNG für ~35€ bringt schon den Funktionsumfang einer AS.

Die BigNG Steuerung kann eine ganz Menge mehr.


----------



## Epsonmaster (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Ist die AS auch noch leiser wenn ich der Laing nen neuen Plexideckel verpasse und ein Dämmgehäuse?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Nein.
Spätestens das Dämmgehäuse macht sie leiser.


----------



## Madz (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Wenn man das Dämmegehäuse schwingungsfrei einbaut.


----------



## martensch (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

die AS ist subjektiv leiser, und von den dämmboxen von watercool für die laing rate ich dir ab, besser auf einem shoggy SW einbauen, die laing macht nicht wirklich krach, aber wenn sie nicht entkoppelt wird, gibt sie die vibrationen ans gehäuse weiter, was dann lärmig ist.

poweradjust von aquacomputer wäre noch eine alternative zum bigNG. aber eigentlich kauft man sich nicht eine pumpe mit der power und drosselt sie dann...


----------



## Epsonmaster (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

warum ratest du mir davon ab?

guck mal hier:

Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung ~400 ? - Seite 2 - ForumBase

Ich hab meinen Thread im Computerbase Forum auch reingestellt und dort sagen fast alle, dass die Laing leiser ist! Ich weiß jetz auch nich mehr was ich glauben soll... Ihr sagt so , die andren sagen so


----------



## Madz (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Was für ein Blödsinn... ich hab den Wechsel von einer Laing auf eine AS XT gerade erst hinter mir. (3 Tage her und das zweite mal))


----------



## Epsonmaster (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Und du sagst dass die AS leiser ist?


----------



## Madz (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Ja, eindeutig. Meine Festplatten sind lauter. Zudem ist die von Haus aus regelbar, sollte aber (wie jede Pumpe) entkoppelt werden.

Dafür eignet sich am besten ein www.shoggy-sandwich.de


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Die Laings haben das gleiche Problem wie die Loonies.
Generell sind sie gut, aber es gibt relativ viele die unangenehme Nebengeräusche von sich geben(meine alte schwarze z.B. nicht).


----------



## Epsonmaster (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Ok ... dann werd ich wohl doch bei der AS XT bleiben
aber wie kommt es dann, dass die Anderen vom Computerbase Forum sagen, dass die Laing leiser ist? 

Lüfter: NB XL1 sind ok oder? gibts andre Empfehlungen?
Schlauch: Mir wurde der Tygon empfohlen, welcher aber ziemlich teuer ist.
Gibts da nen Unterschied zum normalen Masterkleer?
Anschlüsse: Sollen die verkupfert sein oder Nickel?


----------



## Madz (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Ähm.. die Leute im Computerbase sind meiner MEinung etwas zu"konservativ" und deren Empfelungen manchmal etwas konfus.


----------



## Epsonmaster (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

ok ^^ 

wie siehts mit dem Schlauch, den Anschlüssen und dem Lüfter aus?


----------



## Madz (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Anschlüsse Perfect Seal 10mm, Dazu 16/10 Danger Den Schlauch und Nanoxia Lüfter mit 1250 u/min oder Scythe 800 u/min.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Anschlüsse:
Ist eine reine Optikfrage. Mir persönlich gefällt nickel an den Anschlüssen besser.

Schlauch:
Tygoon ist noch ein kleines bisschen weicher als Masterkleer, aber den doppelten Preis ist es nicht wirklich wert.


----------



## Epsonmaster (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Wie siehts mit UV Aktiven Schläuchen aus? 
hat das irgendwelche Nachteile?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Also mir fallen keine ein.


----------



## Epsonmaster (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Ich dachte nur, weil ich mal gehört hab, dass diese UV Zusätze zum Wasser kleine Algen bilden können

Weiß jemand ob solche UV Aktiven Schläuche gut aussehen?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Die Zusätze schon, aber eben nicht die Schläuche.

Wie gut die im Endeffekt aussehen hängt von der Gesamtplanung deines Systems ab. Es muss halt zum Rest passen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*



Epsonmaster schrieb:


> Ok ... dann werd ich wohl doch bei der AS XT bleiben
> aber wie kommt es dann, dass die Anderen vom Computerbase Forum sagen, dass die Laing leiser ist?



In dem einen Fall würde ich ganz klar sagen:
Mangelhafte Entkopplung.
geschätzte 1,5cm grober Schwamm reichen bei weitem nicht aus, um die Vibrationen einer Eheim1046 basierten Pumpe abzufangen. Wenn er dazu noch n klappriges Gehäuse hat, gibts halt Geräusche.
Die Laing dagegen erzeugt weniger Vibrationen, aber ein lauteres (und höheres=penetranteres) Eigengeräusch, das natürlich auch bei guter Entkopplung erhalten bleibt.




Epsonmaster schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur, weil ich mal gehört hab, dass diese UV Zusätze zum Wasser kleine Algen bilden können



Also wenn dann verhindern Chemikalien Biobefall eher. Problematisch sind sie, wenn sie einfach selber ausflocken.
Gegen Algen hilft auch ganz einfach "kein Licht" - Kein Fenster im Gehäuse, nicht zuviel durchsichtigen Schlauch extern und schon wächst auch nichts, das blanke Kupfer und fehlende Nährstoffe im Wasser tun ihr übriges.


----------



## martensch (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

DangerDen 16/10 und nicht Tygon
Der lässt sich sehr gut verlegen und ist optisch der Hammer!
Perfect Seal Tüllen gibts auch schwarz vernickelt

Lüfter gibts eine grosse Auswahl, aber Scythe sind schon sehr gut, Scythe S-Flex! Oder Du nimmst Noisblocker Multiframe, die sind einfach teurer...

ps: manchmal hat man auch das gefühl die im forumbase haben keine ahnung...


----------



## Epsonmaster (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Danger Den find ich keinen bei Aquatuning 

Ist es überhaupt zu empfehlen bei Aquatuning zu bestellen?
Oder lieber wo anders?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Service bei Aquatuning gibt keinen Grund zum Meckern, aber meist bestellt man da, weil sie das größte Angebot haben.
Haben sie was nicht...


----------



## Madz (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Aquatuning ist bedenkenlos zu empfehlen. :daumen DangeDen gibt es bei www.a-c-shop.de


----------



## Epsonmaster (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Ok dann basds ja

Die AS XT Ultra hat doch nen Anschluss für nen Durchflusssensor...
is der enthalten oder brauch ich den seperat?
Reichen 9 normale Anschraubtüllen und 3 90° drehbare?

Gäbs noch weiteres empfehlenswertes Zubehör?

Das hier nehm ich noch: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-ANTI-Cyclon 45124


----------



## Madz (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*



> is der enthalten oder brauch ich den seperat?


Musst du extra kaufen.



> Reichen 9 normale Anschraubtüllen und 3 90° drehbare?


Würde pro Komponente 2 gerade perfect Seal kaufen und dann noch 4 Stück von diesen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") 90° Winkelanschluss G1/4 drehbar (Bitspower) black nickel 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss 90° drehbar G1/4 mit O-Ring - black nickel 63181


----------



## Epsonmaster (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

was is an den perfect seal anders ?


----------



## Madz (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Die halten ohne Schlauchschellen oder Kabelbinder dicht.


----------



## Epsonmaster (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

achso ok...

So bin jetz dann fast fertig ^^
will dann nur noch bissl planen von den Farben her...
Dazu noch ne Frage:
gibts auch UV Wasserzusätze, bei denen keine Gefahr auf Algenbildung besteht?

Und bei dem CPU KÜhler den ich gewählt hab, lohnt sich da der aufpreis auf den voll Kuper?


----------



## Madz (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Auf Algenbildung schon ABER UV Zusätze versauen dir alle Komponenten und den Schlauch. Ergo flocken ab und zu mal aus und die Farbe lagert sich in den Teilen ab.

Der Aufpreis auf Kupfer ist nur ein Optik/Haltbarkeitsding. Ich vertraue massivem Metall mehr als Plastik.


----------



## Epsonmaster (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Zu UV Aktiven Schläuchen kann ich aber ohne Angst greifen oda?

Ich hab letzten im Forumdeluxx glaub ich wars so nen Review über den Watercool HK flüchtig gelesen und das hat sich nicht so gut angehört...
Soll ich schon den nehmen?


----------



## Madz (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*



> Zu UV Aktiven Schläuchen kann ich aber ohne Angst greifen oda?


Ja, kannst du.



> Ich hab letzten im Forumdeluxx glaub ich wars so nen Review über den Watercool HK flüchtig gelesen und das hat sich nicht so gut angehört...
> Soll ich schon den nehmen?


Ja, der ist sehr gut.


----------



## Epsonmaster (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

So bin jetz so ziemlich fertig mit der Zusammenstellung

Will mir nur noch für meine restlichen Gehäuselüfter so ein Regler-Frontpannel kaufen. Hab mich schon umgesehen und bin auf diese hier gestoßen:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Cooltek Fan Controller 3,5 schwarz Cooltek Fan Controller 3,5 schwarz 70077

und

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Revoltec 3,5"-Lüftercontroller schwarz Revoltec 3,5-Lüftercontroller schwarz 70016

Beim ersten kann man bis 5 V runterregeln beim zweiten nur bis 7 V, das zweite ist aber blau beleuchtet und sieht geiler aus. Ich tendier aber eher zum ersten...

Jetzt meine Frage: Kann man mit denen die Lüfter auch ganz ausschalten? 
Also die Regler auf aus drehen?

Danke schonmal

Gruß Christian


----------



## Madz (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Lüfter ganz ausschalten geht nur mit hochpreisgieren Varianten. Idealerweise (diese machen das vollautomatisch und softwaregesteuert) Aquaero oder T-Balancer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Bei hochwertigen Lüftern (z.B. Scythe) ist eine 5V taugliche Steuerung außerdem die Mindestanforderung.
Was soll man mit Lüfter, die bei 4V anlaufen, wenn man sie mit 7V rumlärmen lassen muss?


----------



## Epsonmaster (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

der hier kanns auch...

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Zalman Multi Fan Speed Controller ZM-MFC1 Zalman Multi Fan Speed Controller ZM-MFC1 70007


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Die geht auch "nur" bis 5V runter. Von so "Spielereien" wie Startbeschleunigung oder gar selbstständiger Regelung mal ganz abgesehen .


----------



## Epsonmaster (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Automatische Regelung brauch ich nich...
Ich will sie nur Manuell Steuern können und das von 0 bis 12 Volt oder hald von 5 bis 12 V und ganz aus...
Es is nich so dass ich die Aquaero nich wollen würde, aber die is mir einfach zu teuer...

Allerdings gefällt mir die Zalman vom Design her nich so, gäbs da noch andre Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*



> Automatische Regelung brauch ich nich...


Das habe ich mir auch gesagt, bis ich ein Aquaero hatte


----------



## Epsonmaster (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Hmm ...
ne aber der aquaero würde meinen Preisrahmen (den ich eh schon überschritten habe) total sprengen...

von da her bleib ich bei dem hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Cooltek Fan Controller 3,5 schwarz Cooltek Fan Controller 3,5 schwarz 70077

Ich denke für 12,50 kann man nich so viel falsch machen. 

Außerdem hab ich von dem auf Overclockingstation nen Test gelesen und der soll ganz gut sein. Von 5 V bis 12 V regelbar , das reicht mir erstmal. Immerhin laufen sie ja im Moment mit 12 V. Wenn ich sie dann auf 5 V runterregel sind die eh total leise.

Ach ja was muss ich eigentlich als Wasser nehmen? 
Destilliertes Wasser und Korrosionsschutz oda?


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Destilliertes Wasser und G48 (Autokorrsosionsschutz aus dem KFZ-Zubehör)


----------



## Epsonmaster (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Brauch ich eigentlich noch so ne Backplatte für den CPU Kühler?

Oder sonst noch irgendwelches Zubehör?


----------



## Madz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Die Backplate ist sinnvoll, weil sie das Durchbiegen des Boards minimiert. Ansonsten hast du alles.


----------



## Epsonmaster (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Wenn ich beim Schlauch clear aber trotzdem UV Aktiv nehme
DangerDen Tube - Clear UV Blue 16/10mm - A-C-Shop

sieht das dann ungefähr so aus?
http://www.shoggy.de/ac_forum/case06_innen3_g.jpg

Mit der Bestellung warte ich noch, weil ich gehört hab, dass es ab nächstem Sonntag bei AT für alle Forumdeluxx Mitglieder 12 % gibt, was bei meinem Betrag einiges ausmacht


----------



## zettiii (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Nein ich denke das sind UV-Aktive auf dem Bild.
Und ja das mit der Aktion hast du richtig aufgefasst


----------



## Epsonmaster (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

Ich meinte ja UV Aktive Schläuche Clear
DangerDen Tube - Clear UV Blue 16/10mm - A-C-Shop


----------



## bundymania (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ~400 Euro Kaufberatung*

ja, der Schlauch wirkt unter UV in etwa so, wie auf dem zuvor gezeigten Bild.


----------

